# Is my cat in labor?



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

What do contractions look like? Mew is pregnant - ready to give birth according to the vet. Mew is a special story - which will have to wait for now.

This morning she has been heaving like she has a hairball - but its her whole stomach that is heaving - 

Is this contractions?

I have her in her own room - covered the floor, made it dark and made several little "coobies" all covered and padded for her to choose a birthing spot.

She started "heaving like" on the living room floor so I rushed her up to her room!.

Help! Are the kittens coming???? 8O


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think you should call a vet. If you can't bring her in, they can probably at least talk you through what to expect.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If her abdomen is noticably being drawn in and there has been a discharge from her genitals, that sounds like labor. Sometimes a "talkative" cat, such as a Siamese, will cry out. If your cats is close to you, she will want you with her at all times. 

Looking at the time of your posts, you probably know the answer by now. Were the kittens born?


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*Still Waiting*

No kittens yet - but I don't think it will be long.

My cat's name is Mew. We got her last Saturday at the local SPCA. They said she was about 6 lbs and they guessed her age at about 6 months old. She is very small.

Imagine my surprise when I took her to the Vet Thursday morning and found out she was a year old and very pregnant!!!!

She sticks to me like glue most of the time, lol.

Kittens should be soon . . . . very soon!!!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Let us know when she has started and how many you have.
If you have a camera it would be great to see pictures.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The SPCA didn't tell you she was pregnant? Its not like a shelter like that to adopt out animals that aren't spayed/neutered... strange.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree, that was a pretty irresponsible shelter...

Anyway, at least she's found her home! Keep us updated!


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*My Mew*

Well, no kittens yet. She has tricked me more than once in the past few days - lol. Last night I was convinced they were on the way - she was freaking out - burying into everything - squatting - 

but no kitties!!!

We were dissapointed inthe SPCA too. It was one thing to think she was a kitten and for her to be over a year old - someone should have known how to check the teeth. But the pregnant thing - I've got a sneaky suspision someone knew and didn't tell.

But - they are going to come and vaccinate the kittens for us here at the house - for free. And take them (with a NO KILL CLAUSE) to find them homes.

Lucky for us - I think all the kittens have homes and they aren't even born yet!!!

I'm worried about going to work tomorrow. She will be here alone, and I won't pen her in a room. We've made severla places for her to burrow and hope she chooses one of them - I've had to barracade some cuboards and closets (the closets here are cold - so I didn't want her to have them there).

I will race home tomorrow and hope all is ok. Maybe she is waiting for peace and alone time? Can she control her labor at all? Can she hold it off if she wants to? 

AND I think she really does have hairballs - since she has been licking like crazy (I know - another sure sign, lol)

Thanks to all for the advice and confidence. I can do this! LOL

I have a camera and as soon as I am here - the photos will roll!!!!

Thanks!

Robin


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Good luck and tell us how everything goes. I am very interested to hear because in a few weeks I will be going through the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*THEY ARE HERE!!!*

She has had two kittens so far today. I came home early from work (calling for 15" of snow here) and she was in the back of my closet with one fuzzy one and one newly hatched, lol. Wonder if there are any more coming? :?: 

We'll see!!! :lol: 

I'll get photos as soon as Momma takes a break and gives me a chance. They are both black in color - so I can't tell Momma from the babies yet!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh thats great news! thanks for lettin us know


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*Pictures*

As I get pictures of the new additions - I will post them in the Meet My Cat forum. 

Thanks everyone for the help - and now on to a new dilema - !!!!!!


----------

